# PB's for my weight



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Right, here's my main PB's for my weight of just touching 13 stone, 6 foot. Done a couple of D-Bol cycles at 30-40mg before.

Deadlift 180kg x 1

Squat 110kg x 3

Bench 80kg x 5

Not tried any 1RM for squat or bench as not normally had a trust worthy spotter.

What you guys think?

Edit: very rescently started training more for strength, just at the end of my second week.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

not to bad dude, think you could be lifting more though for your height and weight.....maybe 190/200kg dead........130kg squat.........95/100kg bench


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Good dead lift for your weight but the other two could be better


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Yer I wouldn't mind getting to a 3 figure bench. Off on holiday in a few weeks and think I'm going to get some anavar when I get back. Never really used to train legs, now I finally realise that I'm looking a bit top heavy. So started doing squats 3x a week on. 5x5 workout


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

i like the 5x5 workouts. try 5x5 with bench squats and deads 2/3x per week


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

as others have said... dead is good but bench and squata could be better.

are you just a good deadlifter or do you think its a confidence thing as you dont need a spotter for the deadlift so you can truly max out without fear and yo uhave said you dont have a spotter for becnh and squat? you may surpirise yourself if you had the confidence of a good spotter for those lifts.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

i dont think your squat is too bad. but considering your dead,,,your bench isnt comparing with your dead. i persoanlly think if you got a dead thats significantly better than your squat and bench......you HAVE got the POTENTIAL to up it but just require abit more training.

i was the same dude. i weigh 11st 4lbs and thats out of training and i can dead 170kg x 1, bench 80x2, and squat arounf 100kg(but never really gone all out on squats)........that 5x5 really helps mate


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

It might be a confidence issue tbh. ive never tried heavy squats before apart from on wednesday when there was a big guy squatting between my sets. and it made me feel much better with him spotting me. but being the first time id done it properly heavy. i didnt want to go silly on my first try of it.

There only ever seems to be tiny guys at the gym when i do bench and im not comfortable with someone spotting me who struggles to get 4-5 reps on 40kg. if i cant do it, its more likely off on my face than back on the rack. some of the big guys will spot you but they seem to just curl it off you when you struggle even slightly. so its either one extreme or the other really. which can be a bit gash..


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

i don't understand how people judge personal best.. for example if i am training chest. set 1 60KG X 20 reps - 80 KG 15 reps 100KG 8 reps then 120 X 6 or 5 then drop set finish them off to failure each set with 30-45 sec rest. not 5 minutes. lol so surely if i rested longer or didn't do as much reps would i get more weight on the bar. ?

To be honest i am not bothered because i am growing using this method but i am just curious ?

Sorry for Hijack


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

sizar said:


> i don't understand how people judge personal best.. for example if i am training chest. set 1 60KG X 20 reps - 80 KG 15 reps 100KG 8 reps then 120 X 6 or 5 then drop set finish them off to failure each set with 30-45 sec rest. not 5 minutes. lol so surely if i rested longer or didn't do as much reps would i get more weight on the bar. ?
> 
> To be honest i am not bothered because i am growing using this method but i am just curious ?
> 
> Sorry for Hijack


i dont do 1rms but if im going for a 5rm i will start off at 50% of the target weight on the bar and do 12 reps, up weight to 60% do 5 reps, rest a bit, up weight to 70% and do 4 reps then rest a bit longer, then 80% and 3 reps with another increase in rest time, 90% and 2 reps then a nice long rest before putting the weight on the bar and maxing out. if i hit more than 5 reps i will increase the weight the next week and keep going until i can only hit 5reps.

makes sure im all warmed up and the cns is ready. think i nicked the way of doing it from a post blutos made a while back


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

sizar said:


> i don't understand how people judge personal best.. for example if i am training chest. set 1 60KG X 20 reps - 80 KG 15 reps 100KG 8 reps then 120 X 6 or 5 then drop set finish them off to failure each set with 30-45 sec rest. not 5 minutes. lol so surely if i rested longer or didn't do as much reps would i get more weight on the bar. ?
> 
> To be honest i am not bothered because i am growing using this method but i am just curious ?
> 
> Sorry for Hijack


I don't really understand what you mean. Obviously if you are looking for a personal best you should be keeping everything consistent. If your rest is significantly more then you can't directly compare it with another session. However sheer weight PBs are PBs no matter what, and are normally judged on 1RM.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

sizar said:


> i don't understand how people judge personal best.. for example if i am training chest. set 1 60KG X 20 reps - 80 KG 15 reps 100KG 8 reps then 120 X 6 or 5 then drop set finish them off to failure each set with 30-45 sec rest. not 5 minutes. lol so surely if i rested longer or didn't do as much reps would i get more weight on the bar. ?
> 
> To be honest i am not bothered because i am growing using this method but i am just curious ?
> 
> Sorry for Hijack


Surely if weight or reps increase with rest periods remaining the same then that is a pb, regardless of how the individual is training so long as you have something to compare it to if that makes sense


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

for height and weight IMO -

deads: good

squats: moderate

bench: need to improve

Avi pic - rubbish


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Surely if weight or reps increase with rest periods remaining the same then that is a pb, regardless of how the individual is training so long as you have something to compare it to if that makes sense


You are right to an extent, but rest time doesn;t have anything to do with absolute strength. So a PB is still a PB in terms of weight whether you rest 2 or 3 minutes or change your rest protocol. It may be more difficult to lift heavier weight with shorter rest periods but the weight PB still stands. Endurance is a different matter, and if you dramatically change your rest protocols upwards or downwards your lifts will change. I guess it depends what you are talking about if you just mean "this is a PB because I have never lifted this before" rest time is moot, but if you are saying "this is a PB because I haven't lifted this much after only resting for x amount of time" then it's a different matter.

Hahah what a ramble, no one will understand that!


----------



## Akuma (May 16, 2008)

shaunmac said:


> Right, here's my main PB's for my weight of just touching 13 stone, 6 foot. Done a couple of D-Bol cycles at 30-40mg before.
> 
> Deadlift 180kg x 1
> 
> ...


Thhats the biggest disparity between squat and deadlift ive ever seen, very odd.

As for the lifts for your bodyweight better than your average joe but for a regular lifter not to great, and as for the gear ive lifted with guys who are on and those who are off and it means squat(no pun intended) if you arnt training/eating right and if you include being on gear those lifts are rather poor


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

im 5ft 6 80kg i guess my 1 rep max would be 150

130

 107

i suck at deads!! but for me im ok at the other 2,seems ok dude.


----------



## barrettmma1436114759 (Feb 28, 2011)

deeconfrost said:


> im 5ft 6 80kg i guess my 1 rep max would be 150
> 
> 130
> 
> ...


i find that a little unusual......although i think they are REALLY good lifts mate.....but 130 squat(v.good), 107 bench(v.good)......and 150 dead.....lacking seem to me mate.... but each to there own bro

again v.good bench and squat mate


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

barrettmma said:


> i find that a little unusual......although i think they are REALLY good lifts mate.....but 130 squat(v.good), 107 bench(v.good)......and 150 dead.....lacking seem to me mate.... but each to there own bro
> 
> again v.good bench and squat mate


thanks pal,but i want more out of all of them,i struggle with deads,not sure if its confidence,but im scared of my back getting a bit wonky if you get me.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

i mashed out 3 reps of 1ookg bench press.which is a major 1st for me! but were knackered after didnt want to risk 1rm.may give that a go nxt week.hoping for 110!!! we will see:tongue:


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Akuma said:


> Thhats the biggest disparity between squat and deadlift ive ever seen, very odd.
> 
> As for the lifts for your bodyweight better than your average joe but for a regular lifter not to great, and as for the gear ive lifted with guys who are on and those who are off and it means squat(no pun intended) if you arnt training/eating right and if you include being on gear those lifts are rather poor


Not that odd. Loads of people have superior deads to squats.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

bench is very poor tbh

i can do 80kg x 15 with ease and im 11 and a half stone

deadlift is very strong

squat is also good in my opinion (compared to myself lol)


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

niall01 said:


> Not that odd. Loads of people have superior deads to squats.


Not to that degree though really mate, they are all the same muscles involved and both carry over to each other so should be fairly relative to one another, somebody who is pulling 180 certainly should be squatting more than he is mate.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

i deadlift 130kg for 5

i squat 80 for 5

big difference for me aswel

i only started training legs around 3 months ago though so they are very weak


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

I can understand that mate as your only pulling 130 , but tbf somebody pulling 180 surely has the power in hams,back and glutes to throw 140 atleast on the bar and rep 1.Only my opinion though, must need alot of work on his squat.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> I can understand that mate as your only pulling 130 , but tbf somebody pulling 180 surely has the power in hams,back and glutes to throw 140 atleast on the bar and rep 1.Only my opinion though, must need alot of work on his squat.


Ok so my max 1RM dead is 220 what do you think I should squat? I am not trying to be a smart arze, genuinely interested in what sort of relationship you would expect.


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

140-150? what is your squat out of interest?


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

deeconfrost said:


> 140-150? what is your squat out of interest?


But if my 1RM for squat was 150 and my dead was 220 that would be a disparity of 70kg, which is exactly the same as the OP. How then is that odd?


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

It varies from person to person depending on so many different factor (body leverages and weight, limb length etc etc), but deadlift improves squatting and squatting improves deadlifting (carryover), so usually a strong deadlifter will atleast have a decentish squat and vice versa.

I deadlift 260kg and squat 230kg but I am 6 ft with really long arms and legs so not suited to squatting, but even so they relate fairly enuff IMO.

I would imagine if your training right and pulling 220, you must be able to squat 160-200, Im no expert mate just rough estimate.

But the point I was getting at was the op had a 180 pull and somehting like a 110 squat wich is way behind


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

There's probably about 55kg between my squat and my dead. I don't think that's particularly unusual. Yeah a 110kg squat is long way behind a 180 dl, and the lifts def assist each other.


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

I feel if a man is training all 3 lifts he will inevitably have one which lags behind the others in a lot of cases. Strength doesn't seems to get distributed equally for a lot of people.Having said that there are the selected few who excel at all 3 lifts but they seem to be the exception rather than the rule. At least the O.P is squatting and pulling more than that which he is bench pressing.I see plenty of young dudes who have quite impressive bench pressing abilities but cant squat to save their lives. People who can bench more than double what they can squat is what I call seriously disproportionate.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Thanks for all the replies. Suprised my thread was so popular!

Think ill make this my progress thread and see what sort of lifts i can get to in the future, and keep you all updated!

Ill be doing the powerlifting for the next couple of months, probably until ive done a cycle of Anavar.

Ive got 10 days off as of 28th as im off on holiday. So we shall see what happens when i get back and i can get some more AAS down my neck.

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> I feel if a man is training all 3 lifts he will inevitably have one which lags behind the others in a lot of cases. Strength doesn't seems to get distributed equally for a lot of people.Having said that there are the selected few who excel at all 3 lifts but they seem to be the exception rather than the rule. At least the O.P is squatting and pulling more than that which he is bench pressing.I see plenty of young dudes who have quite impressive bench pressing abilities but cant squat to save their lives. People who can bench more than double what they can squat is what I call seriously disproportionate.


Yes of course people have weaknesses but deadlit and squat carryover to each other so should be more relative to each other than a deadlift and a bench press or Overhead, so you cant use that as an example we pointed this out early on in this thread.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Yes of course people have weaknesses but deadlit and squat carryover to each other so should be more relative to each other than a deadlift and a bench press or Overhead, so you cant use that as an example we pointed this out early on in this thread.


Yeah but you don't seem to accept the point that many people have far better deads than squats. I agree they are synergiystic but that disparity remains for many trainers. Many people post better DLs than squats. In the nicest possible way I totally disagree with your assertion that a 70kg disparity between squat and dead is that unusual or odd.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

niall01 said:


> Yeah but you don't seem to accept the point that many people have far better deads than squats. I agree they are synergiystic but that disparity remains for many trainers. Many people post better DLs than squats. In the nicest possible way I totally disagree with your assertion that a 70kg disparity between squat and dead is that unusual or odd.


Its not the 70kg differ thats you should be pointing out it should be measured in comparison to dead in % and his deadlit was nearly double his squat which is rare to anybody thats training seriously 70kg has absoloutly nothing to do with it its about ratio and diffrence in lifts.

For example if my lifts were the same difference that mean my dead wich is 260kg, i would be squatting around 125kg which is wrong, so his squat is way behind his pull, the kg have no concept in this at all, its the carryover ratio %%%,

Also majority of ppl can pull more than they squat but not nearly double???

Your deffo missing the point here mate


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Yes of course people have weaknesses but deadlit and squat carryover to each other so should be more relative to each other than a deadlift and a bench press or Overhead, so you cant use that as an example we pointed this out early on in this thread.


In normal circumstances yes, the dead should be higher that the squat for most people.It seems to me the O.P is not pushing himself on the squat due to the lack of having a good spotter to watch his back.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

12 gauge said:


> In normal circumstances yes, the dead should be higher that the squat for most people.It seems to me the O.P is not pushing himself on the squat due to the lack of having a good spotter to watch his back.


Ye agreed mate, needs to work on his squat, I always squat heavy without a spot (if goes to pot just drop it) but it takes time to build confidence in this lift IMO

OP get squatting more!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anzhar (Jul 26, 2011)

Type your comments here.


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> Its not the 70kg differ thats you should be pointing out it should be measured in comparison to dead in % and his deadlit was nearly double his squat which is rare to anybody thats training seriously 70kg has absoloutly nothing to do with it its about ratio and diffrence in lifts.
> 
> For example if my lifts were the same difference that mean my dead wich is 260kg, i would be squatting around 125kg which is wrong, so his squat is way behind his pull, the kg have no concept in this at all, its the carryover ratio %%%,
> 
> ...


I see your point, and you are right to say it is down to ratios. At the end of the day 110kg (his squat)is not half of 180 (his dead), so your example of your 260 dl corresponding to a 125 squat is wrong, it would be more like a 150 squat, which i agree is a big disparity but not in my opinion unusual.

I have enjoyed discussing this mate, but I think we will just have to agree to disagree about the severity of the disparity because we are kind of going round in circles now!


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

niall01 said:


> I see your point, and you are right to say it is down to ratios. At the end of the day 110kg (his squat)is not half of 180 (his dead), so your example of your 260 dl corresponding to a 125 squat is wrong, it would be more like a 150 squat, which i agree is a big disparity but not in my opinion unusual.
> 
> I have enjoyed discussing this mate, but I think we will just have to agree to disagree about the severity of the disparity because we are kind of going round in circles now!


Yeah your right IMO the op is just slacking on other lifts so needs to work them harde its that simple really lol


----------



## Akuma (May 16, 2008)

shaunmac said:


> Thanks for all the replies. Suprised my thread was so popular!
> 
> Think ill make this my progress thread and see what sort of lifts i can get to in the future, and keep you all updated!
> 
> ...


It is odd and funny about how popular this thread is, im not saying its not true but it is odd. And beleive me if you think stuffing anavar will get you strong forget it, ASS is not the cure for strength, if you rely on it solely you wont get quality gains and youl lose them when you come off, thier is nothing funnier than training with someone who thinks gear is the only key and smoking them on every lift and seeing the frustration on thier face.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Deadlift today.

170kg for 6! Well happy with that, wont be long until hopefully i go for the big 200!

Thanks

Shaun


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Got 190kg for 1 Deadlift on friday

Squatted today and got 100kg for 7

Not really had that heavy a bench session since ive been on, but tomorrow im off with a mate, so ill have a descent spotter!


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Squatted today and got 110kg for 10, then 130kg for 1! Well happy with that tbh, a guy at the gym let me borrow his wraps and going above 100kg felt a lot more comfortable, so just ordered some of my own.


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

keep up the good work mate


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

Did chest and biceps today. Got a good few sets today.

90 x 6. 85 x 6. 80 x 6.

Quite happy with that. Followed it up with a few sets of decline with 80kg aswel.


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

200kg deadlift!!!!

Yessss!!!!!! Over the moon!


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

Good Job Dave man!!


----------

